

Can't afford Monster Cables?  Use coat hangers.  Audiophiles can't tell the difference. - naish
http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables

======
jsjenkins168
_"Remember folks, just because something performs better spec-wise doesn't
mean it actually sounds better. Specs are one thing, psychoacoustics are
another."_

This is an important consideration I think many ignore. There can be
variability in how ICs, power, and speaker cables sound which does not always
correlate to how fancy or expensive they are.

------
comatose_kid
Not a big surprise. 12 AWG cable would probably suffice.

I guess some of Monster Cable's success can be credited to information
asymmetry. Read their marketing materials and be afraid that you won't get the
most out of your $2000 home AV system without their cables.

------
mynameishere
In other news, Fords and BMWs are both said to get from A to B on time.

